#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  On-Page SEO for Ranking Higher on Google

## Bhavya

Want to find ways to improve your ranking on Google? The Blue Oceans Group shared their on-page ranking factors to consider when you're optimizing your business website and content.


The list contains the following elements:


Content lengthSentence lengthFlesch reading easeSub-heading distributionKeywords


Find more details in the below infographics.

----------

